# Price per fixture ?



## hulihan

What do all you guys charge per fixture for commercial work, just curious, we just put in a bid for men and woman handicap bathrooms and a kitchen/break room, complete new, fixtures and all, there is nothing there, it is in a warehouse that is 3 inch thick concrete, and below is and Immigration office, so all the plumbing will be hanging up inside the Tbar ceiling and we have to work around the Officers during the day while we hang the pipe if we get it, how do you all bid ?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Get some green cards...............hurry. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

Choctaw said:


> Get some green cards...............hurry. :laughing:


:laughing: Nice one......:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber

There is no price per fixture in commercial plumbing. WAY too many variables. 

You are a professional. Go look at the job. Draw the dwv and water. price the fixtures. Estimate your man hours and get down the road.

If you don't own a scissor lift or core drill, don't forget to add in the rental.


----------



## rickmccarthy

I gotta tell ya i did alot of resi new con a few years ago and it was all priced per fixture I have never priced anything that way but that is how it is done out here in tn it is by far the absolute worst way to price something if he wants a per fixture price do your takeoff and labor estimate boost the total by 20% and divide by the number of fixtures thats your number I am guessing he is gonna hold 10% of your loot for a year if its commercial right? the only luck i ever had pricing that way was getting the jobs by the time it was all said and done I was sorry I got it nevertheless i wont price that way anymore way to easy to lose your a$$ especially in comm what if one bath is 100' off the trunk or two floors up man I am scared for you bidding that way I wish you the best I have just had some bad experiences with that


----------



## hulihan

We do it like you suggested IL Plumber, I was just curious, there are thousands of OSCARS PLUMBING here in LA, guys like you and me, only get the jobs when the Customers demand Quality and perfection, I was not looking for bashing, we have submitted our bid, we did add all the variables, we do have core drills, and I should get a Y or N today, most guys here have Spanish workers, not to many americans left, so that may leave out alot of guys, as there works will not want to work in the Immigration office, I keep you posted if we get it, it is the fun kind, all new is fun ! I figure hours, pipe, all fixtures, trap primers etc.................. , then add about alot for headach money and add alot for permits and once I have a number, then I add to that, so unless I feel comfortable with the end number, then I add on thaT FOR THEM TO HAGGLE, then I have a number I can lower and still be at a higher number than I wanted, so do not feel sorry for me, I need enough to pay all my bills, make a profit, pay my guys and still be able to carry till it is finiled, they do not hold anything for a year, I want all my money when it says on the contract .


----------



## PRDPLMR

Agreed... with the rest the only way is to figure your material/rental/Misc Sub and all your Efficency and so on..you mentioned it is occupied on the floor below so you know your installation gonna take twice as long because you have to prep areas with plastic and clean up after you work in that occupied space. when ever your up on that its your total labor X 100% Eff. We have had jobs run any where from 3500-10,000per fixture before you just never now in construction. thats why we will get fired if we ever unit priced a job!


----------



## GREENPLUM

about 3-4 years's ago I did new resi house's by the fixture. I was doing all the Plumbing myself and with a helper. I did make good money


----------



## hulihan

The bummer here in Los Angeles, is there are thousands of new plumbers, they come and go, they have beutiful trucks, but they are gone fast, every job I see in progress has all Latino workers, they speak no english, probally are not suppose to be here in the first place, there is a handful of companys that are run by Latimos ( I have nothing againt them) but these guys have two or three legal plumbers and 20 non legal, they bid on large jobs, WAY under cut all of us, get the job, one after another, even the Plumbing Inspectors complain, but nobody seems to care, I really do not know how you go to the bank, and take out $10.000 or more, to pay all your underground worker every Friday without someone saying something, at there job sites, all these guys show up paked in cars and there are two trucks marked with there comapny logos, I see it every day of the week, year after year, it is so out of control, and it seems nothing can be done, so all the big jobs, are being done, and the work force is not even legal, I am way past being mad, nothing will ever be done, but I personally know about 10 or more, that take buckets of money to the bank, if they got caught, and made examples of, all us rule abiding Plumbers might be better off, two years ago, we repiped 20 mplus a year, maybe more, this year 3, so but those guys do building after building, amazing


----------



## coolwater

hulihan said:


> The bummer here in Los Angeles, is there are thousands of new plumbers, they come and go, they have beutiful trucks, but they are gone fast, every job I see in progress has all Latino workers, they speak no english, probally are not suppose to be here in the first place, there is a handful of companys that are run by Latimos ( I have nothing againt them) but these guys have two or three legal plumbers and 20 non legal, they bid on large jobs, WAY under cut all of us, get the job, one after another, even the Plumbing Inspectors complain, but nobody seems to care, I really do not know how you go to the bank, and take out $10.000 or more, to pay all your underground worker every Friday without someone saying something, at there job sites, all these guys show up paked in cars and there are two trucks marked with there comapny logos, I see it every day of the week, year after year, it is so out of control, and it seems nothing can be done, so all the big jobs, are being done, and the work force is not even legal, I am way past being mad, nothing will ever be done, but I personally know about 10 or more, that take buckets of money to the bank, if they got caught, and made examples of, all us rule abiding Plumbers might be better off, two years ago, we repiped 20 mplus a year, maybe more, this year 3, so but those guys do building after building, amazing


^truth.com

unit pricing is super dangerous under these circumstances


----------



## ToUtahNow

There is nothing wrong with a "per fixture" cost as long as you add the cost of all of the variables to that price.

Mark


----------



## dapperdan

I pop my contractors $700.00 per fixture. The supply all the fixtures and faucets. Fixtures are besides the basics stoves, fireplaces, washerboxes, ice maker lines etc


----------



## mselkee

Bid by fixture prices and you will get jobs. All the hi labor cost jobs! I know contractors in the So Cal area that were getting over $1,000/fixture in the late 80s that lost their A$$e$. Know your costs unless you like donating to a builder's bottom line.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

ILPlumber said:


> There is no price per fixture in commercial plumbing. WAY too many variables.
> 
> You are a professional. Go look at the job. Draw the dwv and water. price the fixtures. Estimate your man hours and get down the road.
> 
> If you don't own a scissor lift or core drill, don't forget to add in the rental.


 I just did a similar bid, less the immigration office. And I do it the same way IL plumber does. I sub contract a core driller to save me time. But you can get bit hard if you run with a fixture price.


----------



## 70bbc

roch ny 600.00 fixture on res and you can make great money its light com or res you can do it and clean up that includes pipe and fittings and labor no fixtures


----------

